# Grub control cost



## dad311 (May 8, 2019)

Ive just started my NEW lawn care program and Im thinking about grub control.

At this point (mid May) what would be my best grub plan? I have an almost an acre of grass and dont want to break the bank killing grubs. What would be the best bang for the buck?

I can put down granular or liquid, doesnt matter, but I find liquid is easier.

Recommendations please.

Thanks!


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I would do a preventative. There's still time. It's around $5 per thousand square feet for Scott's Grubex. You want to put it down as soon as possible.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Green said:


> I would do a preventative. There's still time. It's around $5 per thousand square feet for Scott's Grubex. You want to put it down as soon as possible.


+1 on doing a preventative as soon as possible.

Check out the "go-to" article on grub control, from Michigan State University: https://www.canr.msu.edu/news/how_to_choose_and_when_to_apply_grub_control_products_for_your_lawn

Chlorantraniliprole (Scotts GrubEx) is more environmentally friendly, but more expensive, as it is still "on-patent" so there isn't enough competition in the market to drive the price down. Imidacloprid (Merit) is less expensive, but has been implicated in damage to bee and earthworm populations. For a small yard, the price difference isn't huge, but on an acre, it can start to be significant. As Green mentioned, Scotts GrubEx is about $4-$5 per 1000sqft, which runs about $200 for an acre. Imidacloprid (Merit) tends to be about half that price.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

I'm a fan of chlorantraniliprole, but until it comes off patent, as @ken-n-nancy mentioned, I think it's a deal breaker on a large yard. I use Imidapro, which as the name implies has imidacloprid in it. It is actually significantly cheaper than the Scott's grub ex product. 26oz is the rate for an acre, so if you buy the gallon at the link above at a price of $96.26, the application will only cost you $19.55. I know imidacloprid can be a debatable chemical, but if applied correctly and responsibly, should have minimal impact to bees. As far as earthworm populations, I at least have not noticed any reduction as I was just out with my 10 yr old a few weeks ago and I creeped her out at just how many were up at the surface one night after a rainfall. As far as timing for the product I linked to, the past few years I have been using gddtracker to time when the Japanese beetles emerge, and time my application around that model. I am in northern IL and am about a month away from applying, so depending on what part of Indiana you are in, it could be earlier. Unfortunately with a large yard that you and I have, the cost/benefit analysis comes into play with most products.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@dad311, depending on where you are in Indiana, Merit (Imidacloprid goes down between mid June and early July--recent research found that in the Northeast, for example, the timing of egg laying has shifted later over the past 26 years or so). The reason it gets put down later has nothing to do with that, though...it is because it has a different mode of action then Chlorantraniliprole.

@Pete1313, if you think Chlorantraniliprole is expensive, wait until you see the price for GrubGone! They have pretty much priced themselves out of the market. I get that they need to recover R&D costs, but man...


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Green said:


> Pete1313, if you think Chlorantraniliprole is expensive, wait until you see the price for GrubGone! They have pretty much priced themselves out of the market. I get that they need to recover R&D costs, but man...


Ouch! GrubGone, at rates of 100-150 lbs/acre, would be $400-$600 per application.. The grubs can eat my roots at that price!


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

Question... why not milky spore for once and done?


----------



## Wlodyd (Aug 27, 2018)

To timing of Imidacloprid, I would wait to apply as a preventative. Even read the cited MSU article it stated to apply as n June or July. If applied too early it could move through the soil. Your preventative protects you this fall from newly hatched grubs that hatch in late summer and would do damage in the fall and next spring.


----------



## dad311 (May 8, 2019)

@Pete1313 thanks. Because of cost and I would rather spray than spread, Imidacloprid might be for me.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

dad311 said:


> Pete1313 thanks. Because of cost and I would rather spray than spread, Imidacloprid might be for me.


No problem!


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

BXMurphy said:


> Question... why not milky spore for once and done?


For me, personally, it is because Milky Spore doesn't work effectively in New Hampshire, as the soil is too cold in spring. Quoting from a New Hampshire Extension fact sheet on White Grubs:



NH Extension said:


> Be warned that research findings indicate that the milky spore bacterium is not effective in northern New England because spring soils are too cold.


I would speculate that much of Massachusetts would have the same issue, but I haven't tried to research the matter for there.


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

Hmph. I hadn't thought of that...

Mass.gov recommends it. Mass. agricultural department is fairly silent on matter. Do Your Own Pest Control simply says it will take longer (~5 years) to establish.

I'll poke around d a bit more. Just quick hits on first page of Google says nothing much on the matter.

Thanks for head's up.

Murph


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

ken-n-nancy said:


> NH Extension said:
> 
> 
> > Be warned that research findings indicate that the milky spore bacterium is not effective in northern New England because spring soils are too cold.


I never thought much about it but after a bit of poking around, it seems that most people separate north from south at the Massachusetts border. The three states above the border are northern. The three below are southern. Go figger.

I am smack on the border. My own experience would agree that once I cross over, there is a distinct cultural difference. Environmentally, we have far fewer trees. Until I go out to western Massachusetts. Then it's Indian Country with bows and arrows and so on and so forth... 

For me, things don't get jiggy until I visit the half of the family that live in Raymond. I have others that live in Derry. They always have more snow. The Derry sister-in-law sleeps over because she doesn't want to drive in it. Coward! 

Anyway, Bedford should be able to get away with milky spore if you were so inclined.

Murph


----------

